

Review my startup: BoxRockit - a simple way to sell on Twitter - SeanNieuwoudt

We decided to put together an MVP of an idea we had about selling digital products on Twitter and hopefully other social networks. We launched it 3 days ago.<p>It's a simple product that allows you to sell your digital products on Twitter.<p>Traffic to the site has been quite intense, but conversions are somewhat low and the bounce rate is higher than it should be.<p>We definitely think that there is a market for it, but we'd love to hear thoughts &#38; suggestions from our favorite community :)<p>http://boxrockit.com
======
ianpurton
I have a digital product that I sell it's a PHP script.

I can see the advantages of using you guys to manage the download and payment
process.

But the twitter thing confuses me, my only twitter followers are customers
anyway and I don't have many. If I was sending out a tweet I'd prefer them to
go to my landing page anyway.

So if I were you guys I'd tone down the twitter thing and make the mesasge
more about managing digital downloads.

"A simple way to sell your digital products on Twitter"

becomes

"A simple way to sell your digital products"

But maybe this is targeted at people with lots of followers and lots of
digital products.

~~~
SeanNieuwoudt
Definitely a valid point, we are currently working on a feature that allows
you to sell outside of Twitter, like on your blog and website etc. Thanks for
the comment, really appreciated!

~~~
OpenAlgorithm
Stick with your niche, social networks and the ability to sell on them should
be your unique selling point.

There are many other service providers for selling digital goods via your blog
or website.

Having it as an option or integrating with one of these providers might be a
good idea.

Other than that, maybe for Facebook/new social networks I would recommend
partnering with a landing page software provider.

Great idea, keep up the good work.

~~~
SeanNieuwoudt
thanks for the great feedback!

------
ohashi
From a quick look I see two things: digital product delivery and twitter
tools.

Both of these products already exist and I've seen some pretty refined ones in
each industry. Why are you sticking them together? I am with ianpurton on
twitter confusing the issue. By expanding past twitter, it looks like your
focus is more on digital product delivery, what makes you any better than
what's out there now?

------
revorad
Small typo: "Upgrade for $15/pm" should either be "Upgrade for $15/month" or
better to be clear with "Upgrade for $15 per month".

"conversions are somewhat low and the bounce rate is higher than it should
be." But "We definitely think that there is a market for it"

Why do you think that?

~~~
SeanNieuwoudt
Thanks! I've fixed that line on the site.

We've spoken to quite a few people that sell digital products online through
various channels - most of them were looking for something similar. We also
have the need for it ourselves.

But I guess time will tell.

------
NielDLR
Cool idea. I might not have a use for it just yet, but maybe in the future.
Just a small tip: there's a typo in the 1st answer of the FAQ: "Boxrockit is a
simple way to sell digital good on Twitter." It should be "digital goods".

~~~
SeanNieuwoudt
Oops, thanks! Fixed

------
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://boxrockit.com>

